# Airing out FX5



## PaliFisher (Mar 10, 2017)

So I got this crazy deal, on a old somewhat scratched 750L tank, with a used FX5 and FX6 filter with media, heater and everything else for 100$ :dancing:

I have mostly been running sumps, on big tanks and im new to the fluval FX 5/6 canisters.

The FX6 run's perfect, it looks brand new. (BioHome media) :thumb:

The FX5 on the other hand looks much older, It's like I can't get it to air out. So it's very noizy, as you can imagine. 
The motor run's fine, with no noize what so ever. I have set it up as Fluval show on their YouTube channel, but it's ratteling like crazy. 
It's filtered with side sponges, small Bio wheels and cheramic filter tubes in the center compartments. 
The airout cycle "works", so it turns off and on again. But it's not airing out proberly? (I think)

Anyone have any idea, if there is a easy fix for this or an idea what to look for?

There is no blocking in the hoze, that prevents flow. (the intake is not sucking air either)

:-? :-? :-? :-?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!

Usually air is drawn into the filter through the intake strainer pipe and the hose if they aren't submerged a couple inches below the water surface after they go over the tank rim so check it if you already have not.

The only other thing I can think of is IF there are any sags in the hoses from the filter to the tank as these can cause air to be trapped in the hoses.

You don't have any air operated devices, power heads or water circulator pumps near the intake strainer do you?


----------



## PaliFisher (Mar 10, 2017)

Thank you deeda, it's nice to be back and looking forward to get back to chiclids. 
Wasn't able to access my old profile here (have not kept chiclids for some years)

Nope, nothing like that. The intakes is 2/3 down the tank in one end, away from the output's. The rubber seal is under water ect. ect. 
With two large cannisters, no need for a powerhead atm and I don't use air pumps as they do little to nothing. The hoses is fitted, so there is no sags.

The tank have guppys and shrimps, maybe once I stock it I'll add a tunze powerhead.
I have been breeding Tropheus, and keeping other african chiclids for 15+ years. So I have tried everything, I could come up with.

Tonight it have started to leak, from one the output hose connector. :roll: 
So I'll have to change the gromits, I'll change it on both intake and output connector. Maybe that will help, I can hope :-? :-?

I have noticed some hardwater buildup, around that small metal pipe in the lid of the cannister but it don't look blocked.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It does sound as if you have checked the usual problems and eliminated them.

One other thing to check is the fit of the inlet tube on the underside of the filter lid as it may have come loose or doesn't fit as snugly as it should.

Have you removed the pump and checked the impeller and housing for wear or damage? I'm not sure you would be able to see visible wear on the impeller chamber but it's worth a try to see if there are any problems in this area.


----------



## PaliFisher (Mar 10, 2017)

Thank you

I will see if thats the case, with a loose inlet pipe.

The motor, impeller don't seem to have any issues. I cleaned it when I got it, no signs of whear and it sounds as quiet as the FX6.
The noice in the FX5 is rattling and once in a while "air gurgling", but it sounds like it's right under the lit.

I guess I just have to fiddle some more with it, change what gromits/tubes I can and hope for the best. For the price I payed, I can't really be dissatisfied 

But I was clearly hoping, it was something common and easy to fix 

Again thank you Deeda


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I just reread your post where you referred to a small metal pipe in the lid of the canister. I don't think it is made of metal but I could be wrong. That piece is black colored on my FX5 so I'm not sure if yours is or if it what was replaced by the previous owner.

Try checking and cleaning the small tube on the underside of the filter lid using a pipe cleaner or compressed air. It's possible that it is partially clogged and not allowing the air to purge completely during the normal shut down cycle.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Some tips on removing air that may help-

Open the canister and check the O-Ring on the lid. You may need to lubricate it. If it's stiff I'd consider replacing it.
While the canister is open, fill the whole thing with water. Then place the lid on and tighten. The manual says something like fill it 2/3rds the way. Fill entirely.
Bump the pump by plugging it into your electrical outlet. In for a few seconds, out for a few seconds. Do this a few times.
And definitely check that tube that Dee suggested.

I have 5 FX filters running. My original had a micro bubble issue. The step of filling the whole thing with water really helped. I do that on all my FX filters, along with bumping power.


----------

